
Darpa’s New Project Is Investing Millions in Brain-Machine Interface Tech - headalgorithm
https://singularityhub.com/2019/06/05/darpas-new-project-is-investing-millions-in-brain-machine-interface-tech/
======
ent101
For some reason, unlike many governmental institutions, Darpa is _really_ good
at picking and investing in promising, long-term projects. I hope this is one
of them!

